# Weight distribution



## vtec4life (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all, my first thread!

I've been watching a lot of videos and reading articles over the winter up here in Canada waiting for spring to arrive. I came across one video on how to hit a driver. The gentleman stated that in order to correctly hit a driver your weight must remain on your right side ( if your a righty) throughout the swing with your right shoulder slightly dropped in order to hit the ball on the up-swing. 

Now this is competely opposite of an iron shot as all the weight should be on my LEFT side at impact correct? I tried it out at the range and it was difficult to do (weight on right side when hitting driver), not to mention hard to balance. Is this really the proper way to hit a driver?


----------



## markntexas81 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think it really depends on if you are a beginner golfer or a more advanced golfer. If you are a beginner, you are gonna find yourself topping the ball alot. If you are more advanced, then it will be alittle easier for you to hit the ball on the upswing. The only advantage i see on hitting the ball on the upswing is distance. If wind is behind you or the course is moist, hang-time is to your advantage(if you can hit it fairly straight). If i have wind in my face, i drive through the ball, piercing the wind. Hitting the ball on the upswing with wind in your face is NOT GOOD!


----------



## vtec4life (Jan 19, 2011)

hmmm interesting...thanks for the input!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I always thought that the swing was the same whatever club you use. Only the ball position was changed.

I think I'll have a good look through Youtube and see what the pro's do.


----------

